# Berghia Nudibranchs for antipasta :-)



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have asked NAFB about getting these nudi's ,i need at least 4 ,and he did tell me he would get some but the problem is how would he keep them alive ,they would have to go fast .
I have a ton of antipasta in my tank 
So he told me to get back to him in 2 to 3 weeks for these .
In the meantime im going to cut up and grow some antipasta(never thaught id be saying this lol)
They would be better controlled by me in a sump then in my tank .
So heads up if you are looking for them .


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

How much are they?

I just noticed I have some in my tank. At first I confused them with my other feather dusters. But after I looked closely they were not.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not go direct to the supplier (coralscaping.com) ?

This is where I got my pair from and have since bred.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they are about 12 bux's


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

underthesea are you selling any?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry, I never ever see them. It's very rare to see them as they pretty much live inside the rock work.


----------

